# Land of Lincoln Herf 6 Attendance List



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Please post here if you plan on coming to the LOL Herf 6. We need to make name badges, etc. Thanks, Matt


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Me, too!!


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm about 90% sure. PM me if you need specifics. Thanks


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be there Matt.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i wish i could drive down, but will prolly be at school... sry guys


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Count me in this year Matt!!!


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i will be there


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

when is it?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> when is it?


October 6 & 7


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm in 200%!


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

As Always!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Im In!!*


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well it is possible for me to make it fellas. If I play this year, its definately no...but if i grey shirt then it is a good possibility I can drive my happy ass down and hang out w/ you flat landers


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> well it is possible for me to make it fellas. If I play this year, its definately no...but if i grey shirt then it is a good possibility I can drive my happy ass down and hang out w/ you flat landers


Dat would be cool, Jim!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

as of right now im leaning towards grey shirting and concentrating on school this year....so we will see


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

*I am seriously looking into attending this year!

Where are most of you staying as I need to look into booking a hotel room.

Thanks for any info, this is my first time attending.*


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

MrsCigarLover said:


> *I am seriously looking into attending this year!
> 
> Where are most of you staying as I need to look into booking a hotel room.
> 
> Thanks for any info, this is my first time attending.*


I would imagine most will stay at the President Abraham Lincoln Hotel and Conference Center (x-Renaissance Springfield Hotel), 701 E. Adams - 866-788-1860. It is downtown Springfield and most people stayed there the past five years.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MrsCigarLover said:


> *I am seriously looking into attending this year!
> 
> Where are most of you staying as I need to look into booking a hotel room.
> 
> Thanks for any info, this is my first time attending.*


I know several of us have booked rooms at the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Springfield as well.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hey Tom... you know how far of a hike from my parts it is to the herf?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> hey Tom... you know how far of a hike from my parts it is to the herf?


Jim, Springfield is about 4 1/2 hours from Milwaukee.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

ouch lol.... I guess i won't be driving home at night and coming back the next day.... maybe sir tonys ass will tag along w/ me. How early you need to make hotel reservation?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> ouch lol.... I guess i won't be driving home at night and coming back the next day.... maybe sir tonys ass will tag along w/ me. How early you need to make hotel reservation?


I don't know what else is going on that weekend, but I wouldn't guess we account for more than 100 rooms in the area.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

damn...how big is this herf lol? I'll have to look back for the post on last years or something.... I thought it was like just some CS guys.


----------



## PullMyFinger (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll be there Matt. I'm pretty sure that Fattire, WGdog, JHammer and Rebgen will be coming as well. They may or may not post here though.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

It sounds like a good time and I'm only 1.5 hours away. Don't see how I can pass up this opportunity to meet some of you apes.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> damn...how big is this herf lol? I'll have to look back for the post on last years or something.... I thought it was like just some CS guys.


Usually in the 70 - 80 neighborhood. Only a few locals, so most everyone is from out of town. A couple of conventions & conferences are going on that weekend, plus a holiday weekend for some folks, so they fill up pretty quick for the Lincoln sites.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Usually in the 70 - 80 neighborhood. Only a few locals, so most everyone is from out of town. A couple of conventions & conferences are going on that weekend, plus a holiday weekend for some folks, so they fill up pretty quick for the Lincoln sites.


Bet you get a few more this year Jody....hope it will be great and we can raise a boatload of money!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

any cheap motels in the area for a college kids budget? lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> any cheap motels in the area for a college kids budget? lol


Springfield is a big town, there are surely Motel 6s and the like very close by.

Motel 6 Springfield #1189 
6011 South 6th Street Road
Springfield, IL 62712 
(217)529-1633

Red Roof Inn Springfield, IL >> #40
3200 Singer Avenue
Springfield, IL 62703
(217) 753-4302

Springfield Travelodge
3751 South Sixth Street
Sixth St & I-55
Springfield, IL, 62703 US 
Phone: 217-529-5511


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds like an awesome opportunity, im only 1.5 hours away, hmmm. I didnt know about this but will def. give it some thought now.


King James, you said you were 1.5 hours away as well, where are you from? Im a college student as well and really watching the budget


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

im 4.5 hrs away lol live in WI


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i will try to get a double room james so if so you can room with me


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds good...if Tony comes we may get our own as I doubt you want two 18 year olds in your hair lol....but other wise that would be fine I'm sure


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Red Roof Inn Springfield, IL >> #40
3200 Singer Avenue
Springfield, IL 62703
(217) 753-4302

I know a couple of guys will also be staying there. Very close to I-55 and around 10 minutes to Sherman.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Wouldnt Miss It For The World..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Robb01 ... I'm about 1.5-2 hours southeast of Springfield ... in Charleston. You that direction??? ~d.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm. Lets see.....Live in Springfield......15 min away from Sherman.....work in Sherman 1 min. away from the place.....I dont think I'll be able to make it. Sorry guys.











Wait a minute.....I must have just taken a brick to the back of the head. I'll be there:w.
Adam


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well I am Adams brother and I live with him so more than likely i will be going... unless more of those falling bricks land on us


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Some of you guys I know by name, others I don't. So, if you want your "real" name on your name badge, please post it here or PM me. Thanks! Matt


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm Coming. 



























After I recover will decide if I'm gonna attend again this year.  
























Count me in ... even though ... "I'm out". :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Matt R said:


> Some of you guys I know by name, others I don't. So, if you want your "real" name on your name badge, please post it here or PM me. Thanks! Matt


Sorry Matt. I just assume my reputation proceeds me. :r

Drevim - Ian


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Matt,

I'm planning on it!!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Bump!!

Drrgill


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

need some folks to pm, email or call hollywood and help him make his mind up about going.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> need some folks to pm, email or call hollywood and help him make his mind up about going.


uhhhh, hollywood is pretty sure he is coming :sl


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Going for sure! Just don't know if the wifey is tagging along or not!!! Thanks Enya!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I be there............

Matt, Jody, Kerry: What hotel is VERY close to the herf site? I liked the old location as we could stumble back to the room after the herf. But the thought of driving after a day of drinking and smoking in the town that has the State Police Headquarters in has me a bit concerned.

I guess I will have to behave myself this time eh?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I be there............
> 
> Matt, Jody, Kerry: What hotel is VERY close to the herf site? I liked the old location as we could stumble back to the room after the herf. But the thought of driving after a day of drinking and smoking in the town that has the State Police Headquarters in has me a bit concerned.
> 
> I guess I will have to behave myself this time eh?


Someone at the herf was saying there was a Micotel or something right across the street lord.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

do you think the wives would go? They could go downtown to the Lincoln museum, ect. while we party!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

can't miss the shack herf and lolh in the same year.

i will attend. see yens there!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I be there............
> 
> Matt, Jody, Kerry: What hotel is VERY close to the herf site? I liked the old location as we could stumble back to the room after the herf. But the thought of driving after a day of drinking and smoking in the town that has the State Police Headquarters in has me a bit concerned.
> 
> I guess I will have to behave myself this time eh?


I'll drive you wherever you need to go, Bruce.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> I be there............
> 
> Matt, Jody, Kerry: What hotel is VERY close to the herf site? I liked the old location as we could stumble back to the room after the herf. But the thought of driving after a day of drinking and smoking in the town that has the State Police Headquarters in has me a bit concerned.
> 
> I guess I will have to behave myself this time eh?


What hotel is VERY close to the herf site? None are very close.
The closest hotels on the north edge of Springfield are sold out. You still have some options as the old Ren downtown has a few rooms (about a 15 min drive to Sherman) and wives could do the Lincoln sites (or whatever else women do -  ). Also a few places on the east side of town close to I-55 have rooms left. Check out the LOLH website.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Bruce,

My wife comes every year. She goes shopping, the have a nice botanical garden, zoo, Lincoln sites, ---- more than enough to keep them busy for a
day.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

yo Tony, you wanna maybe carpool or drive down there caravan style if I can go?


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

King James said:


> yo Tony, you wanna maybe carpool or drive down there caravan style if I can go?


i have a double room so there would be room for you both even though the floor will need some padding.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> i have a double room so there would be room for you both even though the floor will need some padding.


alright, well I'll let you know as soon as I can if I can attend. I would have to leave college thursday night after class because the drive from La Crosse to Springfield would kill me in one day threw chicago traffic lol. Prolly would be a 9 hr drive, stress that I really don't need. So it really depends on my schedule and if I think I'll have no problems making up hw on that day. There obviously is a small chance I have a quiz on that day, which would probably mean I can't attend.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

King James said:


> alright, well I'll let you know as soon as I can if I can attend. I would have to leave college thursday night after class because the drive from La Crosse to Springfield would kill me in one day threw chicago traffic lol. Prolly would be a 9 hr drive, stress that I really don't need. So it really depends on my schedule and if I think I'll have no problems making up hw on that day. There obviously is a small chance I have a quiz on that day, which would probably mean I can't attend.


If you're coming from LaCrosse, you won't need to go through Chicago. You wanna get over to 90, which turns into 39S and take 39S to 55S, at Bloomington, IL. From there you've got about an hour. Should be about 5 1/2 hour drive, if you drive the speed limit.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks Matt...saved me a bunch of time, might of found that out later on when I got up the ole mapquest directions...but could not have so thanks much. I still might come home thursday night just to spend a night at home (mom will like that) and to cut down the time of the drive a bit.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Total Est. Time:* 6 hours, 20 minutes

*Total Est. Distance:* 402.94 miles

Still thinking about it!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *Total Est. Time:* 6 hours, 20 minutes
> 
> *Total Est. Distance:* 402.94 miles
> 
> Still thinking about it!


Todd, I logged 453 to get to the Shack, you can make it brother.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

This isn't my "home" cigar site (cw) but I sure do like it....

And this site has the largest response to this Herf. I'm still tying up some loose ends but I am planning to be at LOLH for the first time this year on Friday and Sat.

If any of you want to come to my herf in Chicagoland Aug 26, it should be a nice primer.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *Total Est. Time:* 6 hours, 20 minutes
> 
> *Total Est. Distance:* 402.94 miles
> 
> Still thinking about it!


Quit thinking and start planning!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

It'l be a last minute decision for me Matt. Hopefully if I can make it I'll still be able to find a room..


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

tennessee to springfield?

Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 51 minutes

Total Est. Distance: 382.61 miles

I got to think about this one


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

that sucks man.... I live in WI and have a farther drive than you to IL


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Matt Plane tickets bought and room at the Crown plaze booked This time I am bringing a jacket:r


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Havanaaddict said:


> Matt Plane tickets bought and room at the Crown plaze booked This time I am bringing a jacket:r


Cool! Really missed seeing everyone at SoCal this year, so glad some of you guys are coming back here again this year.

PS Remind me to tell you my Cabo jacket story. . .


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Havanaaddict said:


> Matt Plane tickets bought and room at the Crown plaze booked This time I am bringing a jacket:r


I had one set aside for you, in case you forgot. LMAO!!!


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> tennessee to springfield?
> 
> Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 51 minutes
> 
> ...


dude i am 1 1/2 hrs on the arkansas side of you and i am driving up, come on up and enjoy the herf.


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

I have never been to a herf before...from listening to you guys they sound like a blast!! I think I can come but I'll have to check into getting the time off of work....weekends off are hard to get in my line of work.

What is the cutoff date as far as registering/name tags etc....?


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Matt R said:


> I had one set aside for you, in case you forgot. LMAO!!!


That's what I get for listening to those Son of a bitchies:sl "It's not going to be cold Nah just take your hoodie you will be fine"


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Havanaaddict said:


> That's what I get for listening to those Son of a bitchies:sl "It's not going to be cold Nah just take your hoodie you will be fine"


One never knows what the weather will be like here for the herf. Could be perfect sunny 70's, overcast grey 50's, rain, or something in between. Flip a coin!

PS I thought everyone from SoCal had a jacket with them at all times.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well being a good ole Wisconsin boy, If i can go I will be showing up in the appropriate khaki shorts and a t-shirt ...maybe a collared t-shirt if I feel like it  these legs don't see pants until it gets to be under 45* outside


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Me be there.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

flipflop said:


> Me be there.


It'll be nice to hang out with you again Phil. Hopefully, you won't get a cold like last year. I think just about everyone at the herf had a cold after that weekend.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

alright Im in and looking foward to it
its the day after my tests so all is good

the name is Elliott by the way


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

warden291 said:


> I have never been to a herf before...from listening to you guys they sound like a blast!! I think I can come but I'll have to check into getting the time off of work....weekends off are hard to get in my line of work.
> 
> What is the cutoff date as far as registering/name tags etc....?


The cutoff for getting me your info is 9/15, but there is no cutoff for attending. If you don't know until the day before, show up and we'll make you a name tag at the door. No worries!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Havanaaddict said:


> That's what I get for listening to those Son of a bitchies:sl "It's not going to be cold Nah just take your hoodie you will be fine"


The one good thing this year is that Friday night will be inside, instead of outside. So, the weather can be whatever it wants to be and we'll all be comfortable.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt,
did you find out if there was a firepit there fer the folks  who like a fire

( California , florida,southern arizona,mexican attendees)
(so i'll have time to drop off some firewood)

and you guys/gals who are thinking of attending attend you wont regret 
it
i called several of the hotels around and got a few prices 
best western clearlake which is about the closest to the herf that is half reasonable is 71.10 a night
the peartree by drury on dirksen /stevenson is 49 per single
and 51.50 per double
i didnt call the red roof but i think james/enya is staying there and can probably tell you what the cost is

the super 8 east is also right by the redroof and if you check and dont like the price drop me a line/pm and i'll set up a corp rate there as i have in years past(but if similar priced the pear tree is better and the red roof has been remodeled in the last few years)

the friday night preherf will not be much different than previous years when we did it here at my house except a bigger indoor area so no gettin wet and the club also has more toilets i reckon ifn you want/need to(mr. jerry) you could pee outside there though there are alot more houses around there than when i lived across the street from it

the eats will be the same fare as allways fish fry,taters,slaw,fixins
and perhaps a few contests ifn i can round up a few suckers..ah i mean 
CONTESTANTS! lol

oh yeah and usa hog is gonna bring the famous roadkill chili

so if you think your gonna make it let matt or jody know and that way we got as good of #'s as possible It makes my life alot easier when i know how many are showing up for the fish fry i might have chuck cook it nowadays
but i still gotta get it all ready and preped fer him and its a pain thawing out fish during the middle of the party.

hope to see you all soon
and dont forget coats! it can be chilly here that time of year

anyone interested several guys come in early and do a bit of fishing at a private spot on thursday and friday morn 
any serious fisherman interested drop me a pm and i'll line you up

k


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I'm pretty sure we are gonna make it! Glad to see you are going Flip, it's been awhile! Filly and Mr. Filly


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

flipflop said:


> Me be there.


Cool! Glad to see you are going to make it mr frippafropper. . .


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

filly said:


> I'm pretty sure we are gonna make it! Glad to see you are going Flip, it's been awhile! Filly and Mr. Filly


Cool Jen (and mr Bill)! Looking forward to seeing you again. :w


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

filly said:


> I'm pretty sure we are gonna make it! Glad to see you are going Flip, it's been awhile! Filly and Mr. Filly


Will be nice to see you again Jen & Bill. SoCal seems like oh so long ago.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I know Im excited kerry, thanks for all you have done for putting this thing together

its going to be a blast


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

Well it is a go for me. Just booked my flights.

Info for name tag:

*Lorraine
aka: MrsCigarLover*

Location, if needed: Oregon

Also, my friend will be accompanying me.

His info:

*Rob*

Location: Chicago

We will be there for Fri and Sat functions. Now I need to find a hotel!!!


----------



## PullMyFinger (Aug 5, 2006)

drill said:


> anyone interested several guys come in early and do a bit of fishing at a private spot on thursday and friday morn
> any serious fisherman interested drop me a pm and i'll line you up
> 
> k


PM sent.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Count me in. I figure that if people fly in from near my old stomping grounds in the Pacific Northwest, I can make the two hour drive.

~Darrel
(a.k.a. denckwanzer)


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

red roof is 56 and change for a double occ/ twin bed per night. think it is like 51 for a one person king sized bed. plus if you use red roof we can get lost together,lol. i liked it better when i had the springfield crew show-fer me around.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

So as not to look through 6 pages of post, where is this shin-dig held at?

Possibility for me


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

so where is the pre-herf at? If the post is in this thread I guess I can jus work my way back through the 6 pages lol.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha... we think alike eh oilman... and at the same time as well


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

pre-herf and herf are at same location in Sherman.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

6.5 hour drive for me...sorry guys


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OilMan said:


> So as not to look through 6 pages of post, where is this shin-dig held at?
> 
> Possibility for me


http://www.landoflincolnherf.com/


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, I'm in. Arriving for Saturday's festivities.

Rob from Wisconsin


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RenoB said:


> OK, I'm in. Arriving for Saturday's festivities.
> 
> Rob from Wisconsin


yay Rob!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> OK, I'm in. Arriving for Saturday's festivities.
> 
> Rob from Wisconsin


Very cool! Where you staying?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Very cool! Where you staying?


Holiday Inn S. Dirksen Saturday nite only. It's got a sofa bed if anyone's lookin'.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

MrsCigarLover said:


> Well it is a go for me. Just booked my flights.
> 
> Info for name tag:
> 
> ...


Cool - LOLH virgins. . .


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

RenoB said:


> Holiday Inn S. Dirksen Saturday nite only. It's got a sofa bed if anyone's lookin'.


Great location! Very close to I-55 and some decent places to eat in the area.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

top


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

RenoB said:


> Holiday Inn S. Dirksen Saturday nite only. It's got a sofa bed if anyone's lookin'.


I might be looking. what way are you driving down?

joe


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I heard RenoB and King James really wanted to "do something" to raise money for the boys and girls.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> I heard RenoB and King James really wanted to "do something" for the boys and girls.


 o


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I heard RenoB and King James really wanted to "do something" for the boys and girls.


Gotta love a herf with a purpose


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I heard RenoB and King James really wanted to "do something" to raise money for the boys and girls.


hey now...Rob I thought I told you not to tell? lol


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

top


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I made my reservations today, I sure am looking forward to this!

E


----------



## fat_tire (Oct 11, 2004)

Y'all know I'll be back.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

It's looking like I'll try to make a day trip down and back Saturday...


----------

